# GT5000 "Big KaChunk"



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello all !

Haven't visited the forum for a while and didn't know who to turn to for this problem.

Went to start up the GT5000 the other day. It hasn't been used in about a month. Was unsure how the battery held up since it's the orginal unit that came with the machine 3 years ago.

With the Brake set, choke knob out, sitting in seat - turn key, the engine turned over great for about 3 seconds and then kachink - nothing. After that all I got is what sounds like a really hard relay snapping (one time) everytime I turn the key. 

I metered the battery and it was 13.8 or something close and I even metered while turning the key to see if it dropped way down under load. It stayed at the same voltage. Regardless, I threw it on the charger for about an hour but still nothing.

All I get is the hard snap of what sounds like a relay contacting somewhere up front and down low?

I am about to call Sears for a service call but would hate to find out that it was a common little problem that I could have fixed myself. Electrically I'm pretty good, mechanically I usually leave to others. Also unlike a car, I don't know where to start troubleshooting on the Kohler.

Anyone run in to this? I would appreciate anyone chiming here

Thanks in advance -

paul o's


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I would check battery post also lead to the starter plus the ground maybe the loosen or duty.


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Is it like a car? I am assuming that the current needed for the starter motor doesn't run through the ignition switch.

So you are saying that the positive feed goes through a starter relay which is energized by turning the key.

Either way I should check my electrical connections at the starter motor and back to the battery. Ok.

Is the starter motor in an obvious location and easy to get at or is it buried in somewhere in the motor?

Thanks

paul o's


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Is it like a car? I am assuming that the current needed for the starter motor doesn't run through the ignition switch.

So you are saying that the positive feed goes through a starter relay which is energized by turning the key.

Either way I should check my electrical connections at the starter motor and back to the battery. Ok.

Is the starter motor in an obvious location and easy to get at or is it buried in somewhere in the motor?

Thanks

paul o's


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Thomas - you were right !

I followed the positive lead down to the solenoid and slid back the red protective boot to have a look.

As soon as I did the the whole cable spun around on the nut that was supposed to secure it. Basically it was loose as hell. As soon as I snugged the nut, the engine turned over and started right up.

Much appreciated

paul o's


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good morning Paul.
Glad it was easy fix...and your welcome.


----------

